# shotshell reloading



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Curious about whether or not you can load heavy pheasant loads in a low brass shell or you need to have a high brass hull. Also curious about any good heavy pheasant loads that will cycle my 1100 magnum.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

High brass or low brass, it doesn't make a difference. Many low brass hulls are of the same internal construction as their high brass counter part. Check your reloading manuals.

For example, the federal top gun hull is the equivalent of the federal high power case, by alliants manual (check the rear of the manual, they list what hulls are equivalents of each other). It is my go to field load hull as there are thousands of them around at the range, and if I loose them in the field no big loss as I only load them once.

That particular case I load a 4 dr eq, 1 3/8 oz load with w209 primers, blue dot and RP12 wad. Even though the RP12 is a tapered wad I don't have any powder migration issues in this load, due to the large flakes in blue dot. The loader took a bit to get tweaked, but once i had it dialed in they load flawless. Pushing 1 3/8 oz at 1350 makes a mean long range field load.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the info. I just bought the reloader saturday so i haven't got a manual yet it's next on the list though.


----------

